# Newbe to tandem question



## redd4573 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey there everyone, I need your advice. I have a 10yr old daughter that whats to get a tandem and ride with dad . We allready ride MTB and enjoy that, but I would love to take this opportunity to spend more time with her. So I have been looking used because there is no way I can afford a new one. But I found this one Amazon.com: Giordano Viaggio Tandem Road Bike (White Pearl): Sports & Outdoors . 

It seems OK, I know I will have to upgrade a few things based on the reviews that have been given. The one thing that concerns me is the tensioning device between front and rear chainrings, this is not something I have seen used before. Should I consider this bike or wait for a decent older tandem? 

On a side note I have ridden a tandem several times before . I have even been a pilot for a blind stoker which I can't wait to do again! But I also have a son, and with all the talk about buying a tandem bicycle he now wants to join in. So how would those tag-alongs work behind a tandem?

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

redd4573 said:


> Hey there everyone, I need your advice. I have a 10yr old daughter that whats to get a tandem and ride with dad . We allready ride MTB and enjoy that, but I would love to take this opportunity to spend more time with her. So I have been looking used because there is no way I can afford a new one. But I found this one Amazon.com: Giordano Viaggio Tandem Road Bike (White Pearl): Sports & Outdoors .
> 
> It seems OK, I know I will have to upgrade a few things based on the reviews that have been given. The one thing that concerns me is the tensioning device between front and rear chainrings, this is not something I have seen used before. Should I consider this bike or wait for a decent older tandem?
> 
> ...


I would wait for a used tandem.

A tag-along works well behind a tandem. However if he troughs his weight around a lot as he gets heavier it will be hard to handle. 

Dave


----------



## redd4573 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks mibike, as a avid MTBer I realize the importance of a quality bike. But with a budget at around $1000-$1500 it may take awhile for a deal on a good used tandem to come along and my daughter and I are not getting any younger. Even if I do find a good used one I would likely have to replace a seat maybe both, maybe a different stem for her so the fit is better. Also I am sure there will be at least a few worn parts to replace. So with the knowledge that I would need to change seats, tires, brakes, as well as a good going over I would say I would be right at $1000 for the Viaggo right now or wait for just the right deal?


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Vintage Ritchey Tandem Hard to Find | eBay

Santana Tandem | eBay


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i looked around ebay and craigslist for a few months, if not a year, before i got mine. i had to drive 90 minutes, but $600 for a cannodale tandem mtb with less than 200 miles was worth it. 

i put new tubes, tires and replaced the pearson (?) brakes with v brakes. had to add a crank shortener (from tandemseast.com), but that was cheaper and easier than a child stoker kit. for around $750 total it was basically a new bike. still thumbies 7sp, but that works like a charm, plus i really like the trimming. 

if i had the cash, i would probably have gotten a periscope. in fact, i was about ready to start testing them when i found the cannondale. there are a mess of old schwinn twin sixes out there, if you just want a neighborhoos cruiser.

The Boy and i have over a thousand, if not two thousand miles on it. we use it to get around town, go to soccer practice, fun afternoon rides, etc. on weekend we do longer rides, and ever did am overnight camp trip. 

The past two years we have towed The Girl in her chariot. i tell you, after doing 35 mile rides in 100 degree heat like that, the metal cowboy is all that much more impressive.

at the end of last season we put the trail-a-bike on the back and were okay. i still dont trust The Girl being on it for long, long. probably by the end of this season we will be okay. i don't like being that far from The Girl, but The Boy and The Wife keep a goo eye on her. in a year or so The Boy will be strong enough to ride 35-40 miles on his own, so i will be piloting just The Girl. i figure after she grows a bit more and the crank shortener is no longer needed, we will probably be in the market for a new one.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

The advice I got was to look for used and cheap as a starter tandem, since it minimizes your losses if it doesn't work out. I was looking for one to ride with my 11 year old daughter since she's a little slow riding on her own. 
I live near Portland Oregon so there is a good supply of used tandems ranging form ancient Schwinns to newish Co-Motions. Sunday we struck lucky and scored a circa 1999 Nashbar MTB style tandem for $400 that was the seller's starter tandem (he was shopping for a used Co-Motion). Based on style and equipment it's effectively a private label KHS and it has a rear drum brake which seems to be unavailable on new tandems and is really nice on long descents. We'll give it it's first real run this weekend, although a brief spin through the neighborhood didn't turn up any significant issues beyond a quick tweak of the brakes and front shift cable.


----------

